# Contracts with cities



## Boss Power V (Jan 3, 2011)

Does any one have any experience of bidding plowing and salting for small cities. I have been approached by a small city with 3.3 miles of streets that need to be taken care of. They have done it them selves in the past but they are deciding to sub it out. I know how to bid my lots but the streets thing is really throwing me for a loop. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

I have read on here that the going price is anywhere from aroudn 100-200/lane mile. I have never bid streets before so I cant tell you how to bid them. Maybe you might want to go in at an hourly rate for that piece of equipment so you dont lose out. And I would also be sure to discuss with them what their expectiations are for the streets. I live in a somewhat rural area. Most of the houses are on 1 acre lots, so were close but not on top of eachother or anything. In an average storm the plow just comes by once plows and salts. In some areas they might get plowed 2 times, 1 initial and then a second clean up. Id talk to them to see what they wish on an average 1-3 inch snowstorm.

Also be aware that you will use a lot less salt then you would on a regular lot. I do a priate subdivision and we are putting out about 500lbs per lane mile. Most cities and towns generally put down like 350 per lane mile, which I think is a bit low so somewhere in the 425-500 range should be good. Ive been in a few dot trucks around me and all of them have a sheet that has the auguer and spinner settings listed. During normal plowing operations they are at 3 and 3. Just salting they go to 4 and 5 on the spinner Now this is with a undertailgate unit.


----------

